# Directivo with Secondary Inputs



## Ghetto_Superstar (Nov 18, 2005)

Is there any DTivo's that has secondary input, that will record another video source in addition to the regular video source (dtv)? Say for example cable, or a video camera. I know you can do this on a standalone, just setting inputs to see an Composite Video on a certain channel will make it happen. I know the cable input on the dtivo is just for standby only.

Also, on the hacked dtivo, correct me if I am wrong, MRV can only exist between two dtivo's and not a SA and Dtivo?

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## bhorstkotte (Jan 24, 2002)

No, because DTivos don't have any compression / encoding capability - they just capture the already compressed / mpeg2 encoded stream that comes from the satellite.


----------



## Ghetto_Superstar (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks, I appreciate the input.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Ghetto_Superstar said:


> Also, on the hacked dtivo, correct me if I am wrong, MRV can only exist between two dtivo's and not a SA and Dtivo?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any input.


If the SA is also superpatched then yes they can MRV.


----------



## Ghetto_Superstar (Nov 18, 2005)

Which model SAs can be hacked with doing replacing the rom.


----------



## Ghetto_Superstar (Nov 18, 2005)

Nevermind, i figured out that I have a model 240 SA, now I just have to read up if the 7.2 OS is hackable. Thanks.


----------

